# [SOLVED] Problem z HAL - nie uruchamia się

## marcus075

Cześć.

Diabli mnie już biorą, a problem mam z HALem, który się nie chce odpalić. Grzebałem na forum, jednak nic nie znalazłem.

Na poczatku było tak:

```
nie_wiem marcus075 # /etc/init.d/hald start/restart * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...

/usr/sbin/hald: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   [ !! ]
```

Następnie znajomy poradził mi:

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.2
```

I teraz jest tylko

```
nie_wiem marcus075 # /etc/init.d/hald start/restart * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...    [ !! ]
```

A wszystko zaczęło się od niechęci do montowania aparatu cyfrowego... :-/ Rachunku, help me, hilfe!Last edited by marcus075 on Tue Feb 20, 2007 6:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pancurski

jaka wersja hala i dbusa?

co pokazuje twój rc-update -s

----------

## marcus075

```
nie_wiem marcus075 # rc-update show

           alsasound |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

               ivman |      default

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

            net.ppp0 |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

                 xdm |      default

```

HAL w wersji 0.5.7.1-r4

----------

## pancurski

hal i dbus przeze mnie używane to:

sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5

sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2

do rc-update mam dodany tylko hald (dbus jako zależnosc hala uruchamia sie automatycznie), jesli uzywasz kde lub gnome, nie musisz korzystać w ogóle z ivmana, jest zbędny w tym przypadku

----------

## marcus075

ivman i tak się nie uruchamia bo ma zależność z HALem (a przynajmniej tak wnioskuję, ponieważ pokazuje mi się błąd przy uruchamianiu ivman'a). Mam KDE, owszem. Zaemergowałem właśnie nowego HALa, tzn: 0.5.7.1-r5 ale dalej to samo...

```
nie_wiem marcus075 # /etc/init.d/hald start

* Caching service dependencies ...                                                   [ ok ]

* Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                                     [ !! ]
```

Pomocy...

:-//

----------

## pancurski

a próbowałeś coś zrobić oprócz zemergowanie nowszej wersji hala?

----------

## n0rbi666

Ja bym proponował :

emerge dbus

emerge hal

revdep-rebuild

----------

## marcus075

Zapuściłem.

revdep-rebuild

kończy się na piątym z 12 pakietów.

```
 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -Wl,-z -Wl,now -o pumount pumount.o  libpmount-util.a /usr/lib/libsysfs.so

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -Wl,-z -Wl,now -o pmount-hal pmount-hal.o  libpmount-util.a /usr/lib/libhal-storage.so /usr/lib/libhal.so /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so /usr/lib/libsysfs.so

pmount-hal.o: In function `main':

pmount-hal.c:(.text+0xa93): undefined reference to `dbus_connection_disconnect'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [pmount-hal] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pmount-0.9.9/work/pmount-0.9.9/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pmount-0.9.9/work/pmount-0.9.9'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 !!! ERROR: sys-apps/pmount-0.9.9 failed.

Call stack:

 ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

 ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 environment, line 3259:   Called src_compile

 ebuild.sh, line 645:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pmount-0.9.9/temp/build.log'.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

   or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

 ebuild)

   or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

 (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

   or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

   or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

 try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*
```

----------

## vutives

Spróbuj dodać pmount do package.keywords.

----------

## pancurski

W moim przypadku nie mam w ogóle pakietu pmount zainstalowanego i wszystko jest ok

Masz dodane flagi hal, dbus dodane do flag globalnych?

----------

## marcus075

Stanęło na tym, że usunąłem pliki revdep-rebuild'a i zapuściłem go jeszcze raz. Poszedł sprawnie. HAL dalej nie działa. :-/

----------

## pancurski

a usunałęs ivmana i dbusa z runlevela? niech do runlevela dodany bedzie tylko hal

----------

## marcus075

Usunąłem dbus'a i ivman'a z runlevelu. Dalej nic.

----------

## pancurski

cholernie dziwna sprawa, podaj 

```
emerge --info
```

jaka wersja udev?

----------

## Mr Adam

a działa Ci dbus? bo jeżeli nie, mogłeś nie wygenerować uid i nie działa Ci hal, jakie masz środowisko? jeżeli gnome, przy starcie powinien pojawic się komunikat o problemach z dbuse'm

----------

## marcus075

frondziak:

Wynik emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 19 Feb 2007 12:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib alsa atm berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga dlloader dri dts dv dvd dvdread fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv idn imlib isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde libg++ mad midi mmx motif mp3 ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt4 readline reflection sdl session slang spl sqlite sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l vidix vorbis x86 xml xml2 xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

udev w wersji 104-r11

Mr Adam:

```
 nie_wiem marcus075 # /etc/init.d/dbus restart

* Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...                                               [ ok ]
```

Korzystam z KDE. UID jest wygenerowany.

----------

## Arfrever

 *marcus075 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="(...) -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"
> 
> ...

 

W wypadku tego jedynego znanego mi pakietu flaga "-DG_DISABLE_ASSERT" powoduje "Error while running hook_stop". Musisz wyłączyć tę flagę dla tego jednego pakietu. Wykonaj:

```
echo -e "CFLAGS=\"\$\{CFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/\}\"\nCXXFLAGS=\"\$\{CXXFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/\}\"" >> /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/hal
```

Następnie przebuduj "sys-apps/hal".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## marcus075

```
nie_wiem marcus075 # echo -e "CFLAGS=\"\$\{CFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/\}\"\nCXXFLAGS=\"\$\{CXXFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/\}\"" >> /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/hal

bash: /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/hal: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

```

Eee...? Proszę o poprawkę.

----------

## Arfrever

 *marcus075 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> nie_wiem marcus075 # echo -e "CFLAGS=\"\$\{CFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/\}\"\nCXXFLAGS=\"\$\{CXXFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/\}\"" >> /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/hal
> 
> ...

 

Wszystko w jednej linii. Następnie upewnij się, że zawartość tego pliku jest:

```
CFLAGS="${CFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/}"

CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/}"
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## marcus075

nie_wiem marcus075 # echo -e "CFLAGS=\"\$\{CFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/\}\"\nCXXFLAGS=\"\$\{CXXFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/\}\"" >> /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/hal

bash: /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/hal: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

O to chodzi. Czy mam stworzyć taki plik?

----------

## Arfrever

 *marcus075 wrote:*   

> nie_wiem marcus075 # echo -e "CFLAGS=\"\$\{CFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/\}\"\nCXXFLAGS=\"\$\{CXXFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/\}\"" >> /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/hal
> 
> bash: /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/hal: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
> 
> O to chodzi. Czy mam stworzyć taki plik?

 

Spróbuj najpierw:

```
mkdir /etc/portage

mkdir /etc/portage/env

mkdir /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## marcus075

```

nie_wiem marcus075 # emerge hal

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 to /

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r3/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18-gentoo-r3

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5/work

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-ignored-volumes.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-hald-scripts.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-part-table.patch ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-pmu-fix.patch ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-unclean-unmount-r1.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-plugdev-allow-send.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-rescan-on-resume.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-dbus-close.patch ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-sr-driver.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-autofs-subfs.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-ipod-nano.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-floppies-fix.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-ctype-fix.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-fix-dbus.patch ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-indirection-fix.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5/work/hal-0.5.7.1 ...

 * econf: updating hal-0.5.7.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating hal-0.5.7.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-doc-dir=/usr/share/doc/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 --with-os-type=gentoo --with-pid-file=/var/run/hald.pid --with-hwdata=/usr/share/misc --enable-hotplug-map --disable-verbose-mode --disable-pcmcia-support --disable-acpi-proc --disable-docbook-docs --disable-doxygen-docs --disable-selinux --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5/work/hal-0.5.7.1/config.log

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3757:   Called src_compile

  hal-0.5.7.1-r5.ebuild, line 151:   Called econf '--with-doc-dir=/usr/share/doc/hal-0.5.7.1-r5' '--with-os-type=gentoo' '--with-pid-file=/var/run/hald.pid' '--with-hwdata=/usr/share/misc' '--enable-hotplug-map' '--disable-verbose-mode' '--disable-pcmcia-support' '--disable-acpi-proc' '--disable-docbook-docs' '--disable-doxygen-docs' '--disable-selinux'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5/temp/build.log'.
```

I to na tyle...

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
cat /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/hal

. /etc/make.conf

echo "${CFLAGS}"

echo "${CXXFLAGS}"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/}"

CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/}"

echo "${CFLAGS}"

echo "${CXXFLAGS}"
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## marcus075

Wywaliłem z /etc/make.conf 

```
-DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT
```

I taki jest efekt:

```

nie_wiem marcus075 # emerge hal

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 to /

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r3/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18-gentoo-r3

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5/work

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-ignored-volumes.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-hald-scripts.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-part-table.patch ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-pmu-fix.patch ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-unclean-unmount-r1.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-plugdev-allow-send.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-rescan-on-resume.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-dbus-close.patch ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-sr-driver.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-autofs-subfs.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-ipod-nano.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-floppies-fix.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-ctype-fix.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-fix-dbus.patch ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-indirection-fix.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5/work/hal-0.5.7.1 ...

 * econf: updating hal-0.5.7.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating hal-0.5.7.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-doc-dir=/usr/share/doc/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 --with-os-type=gentoo --with-pid-file=/var/run/hald.pid --with-hwdata=/usr/share/misc --enable-hotplug-map --disable-verbose-mode --disable-pcmcia-support --disable-acpi-proc --disable-docbook-docs --disable-doxygen-docs --disable-selinux --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5/work/hal-0.5.7.1/config.log

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3757:   Called src_compile

  hal-0.5.7.1-r5.ebuild, line 151:   Called econf '--with-doc-dir=/usr/share/doc/hal-0.5.7.1-r5' '--with-os-type=gentoo' '--with-pid-file=/var/run/hald.pid' '--with-hwdata=/usr/share/misc' '--enable-hotplug-map' '--disable-verbose-mode' '--disable-pcmcia-support' '--disable-acpi-proc' '--disable-docbook-docs' '--disable-doxygen-docs' '--disable-selinux'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5/temp/build.log'.
```

Zaczynam powoli rozpatrzać postawienie systemu na nowo... :-/

----------

## Arfrever

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Pokaż wyniki:
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/hal
> 
> ...

 

Pokażesz te wyniki?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## marcus075

```
nie_wiem marcus075 # cat /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/hal

CFLAGS="$\{CFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/\}"

CXXFLAGS="$\{CXXFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/\}"

nie_wiem marcus075 # . /etc/make.conf

nie_wiem marcus075 # echo "${CFLAGS}"

-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT

nie_wiem marcus075 # echo "${CXXFLAGS}"

-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT

nie_wiem marcus075 # CFLAGS="${CFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/}"

nie_wiem marcus075 # CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/}"

nie_wiem marcus075 # echo "${CFLAGS}"

-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG

nie_wiem marcus075 # echo "${CXXFLAGS}"

-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -DNDEBUG
```

Przepraszam, nie załapałem...

----------

## Arfrever

 *marcus075 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> nie_wiem marcus075 # cat /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/hal
> 
> ...

 

Usuń w tym pliku wszystkie odwrotne ukośniki ("\"). Te, których tu nie widać, a znajdowały się w podanym wcześniej poleceniu, były potrzebne do zapobieżenia interpretacji następujących po nich znaków przez powłokę. (Widocznie dodałem 4 za dużo.)

Możesz poczytać m. in. o konstrukcji ${ZMIENNA/WZÓR/TEKST} w:

```
man bash

info bash
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## marcus075

Wielkie dzięki. Wszystko ładnie działa  :Smile: 

----------

